# Spanish Courses



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

The company I work for, big yellow trucks, Ant n Dec, and have a branch in Gib., have an offer of a full Rosetta Stone Spanish course for £165.

I've had limited success with Michel Thomas. I did impress a receptionist with my, "Mus or Minos", other than that, I struggle.

My question. Has anyone had any real success this this product? Or will I be wasting my hard earned ?
Derek


----------



## GuyverII (Oct 27, 2014)

Derek H said:


> The company I work for, big yellow trucks, Ant n Dec, and have a branch in Gib., have an offer of a full Rosetta Stone Spanish course for £165.
> 
> I've had limited success with Michel Thomas. I did impress a receptionist with my, "Mus or Minos", other than that, I struggle.
> 
> ...


No. In my 25 years of academic experience, I have yet to meet one who has had successful results with RS. You need to be REALLY dedicated in order to get your money's worth with Rosetta Stone. There are already some wonderful free tools online for you that would better serve your purposes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never heard anyone sing out in favour of RS either. Michel Thomas is good for sentence-building, but I wouldn't recommend him as your sole source for pronunciation! As Guyver says there are many good free online resources - what level are you at?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You would be wasting your hard earned. I can see why it sells, the idea that you learn a language by looking at flash cards is appealing. Sadly, nobody I have ever met who's used it has lasted more than a couple of weeks before giving up.

I recommend a structured course using books and audio, maybe some video too although that's the least important. Learn the alphabet and see the language written through such a course, otherwise you might be able to speak it then have to start learning to read and write it. I think reading it early helps a lot, as most people who take this approach will tell you they understand more when reading than when listening, obviously because speed and accent isn't an issue.

Oh, one more time, do not spend 1 pound on Rosetta.



Derek H said:


> The company I work for, big yellow trucks, Ant n Dec, and have a branch in Gib., have an offer of a full Rosetta Stone Spanish course for £165.
> 
> I've had limited success with Michel Thomas. I did impress a receptionist with my, "Mus or Minos", other than that, I struggle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you very much. Another £165 saved. More money into the retirement pot.

If you have any suggestions of learning techniques, I'd like to hear. Recommendations on youtube or whatever. If by making suggestions compromises forum rules, then send me a PM.

Do I have to persevere with " Mi Loco Vida " ? 

My work patterns make it impossible to attend regular classes.

Thanks again,
Derek


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

what level are you at?[/QUOTE]

I'm about a mile below very basic.

I can form sentences in my mind. Saying the words. It comes out as gobbledegook.
It's a confidence thing.

Spanish cannot be that hard. Kids speak it.

Derek


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Derek H said:


> I'm about a mile below very basic.
> 
> I can form sentences in my mind. Saying the words. It comes out as gobbledegook.
> It's a confidence thing.
> ...


You're right about the confidence thing. You probably know quite a lot, but are afraid of looking silly if you make a mistake? 

If you keep trying learn on your own, it will be hard to get over this. The best way forward is to find a group of other people in the same position. You can all laugh at each other and then get that out of the way and move on.

If you can't get to regular classes, how about finding a Skype buddy? Google "language learning on Skype", there are lots of options.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You're right about the confidence thing. You probably know quite a lot,
> 
> If only that were true !


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Both my husband and I found Notes in Spanish – Learn Spanish with Podcast Audio Conversation from Spain. | Learn Spanish with Spanish podcast audio. This is real, exciting conversation from Spain. very useful when we first moved here. As I'd learnt some Spanish before, I used the intermediate podcasts to refresh my memory and practise listening. He used the beginner ones as a starting point.

If you want to practise your speaking with someone, you could try Conversation Exchange - Language learning with native speakers You could also try Clases particulares y Profesores particulares for an online teacher.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Duolingo is free and excellent. It learns what people stumble over and improves the course accordingly. I've used it for German. Portuguese and Dutch and could have saved years of effort on other languages if it had been around when I was at school. Did I mention I have a lot of experience of learning languages? The next best is Michel Thomas, but now he's lost his crown.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Duolingo is excellent. You can study at your own pace. I have completed the course - but still dip into it, on a daily basis, for revision purposes.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Derek,

Regarding learning techniques, I think the most important technique (of a kind) is time management, specifically, making the time to study and then sitting down and doing it. 

I could give my opinion on the worst and best courses, the web sites, etc. but what is going to matter most is motivation and commitment. You could choose the most effective material for your learning style but if you don't open the book or play the CD, the result is failure.

I did OU courses and in the welcome pack was a booklet all about discipline and motivation. They recommended reading it before starting out and going back to it each time commitment dropped. I had a quick Google to see if it is one of the books they give away but I couldn't find it. I did, however, stumble across this one Key to good language learning :: Centre for Language Study, School of Humanities which covers technique. I think that will help you.

I am convinced that the only reason I made progress was because I had to send in work for assessment once every few weeks. I needed that driver. I suggest you consider whether you need some deadlines to keep you going, or if you can self-motivate throughout.

Somebody else mentioned the Notes In Spanish site, I'd recommend that too, but as additional material rather than the core focus of your learning.




Derek H said:


> Thank you very much. Another £165 saved. More money into the retirement pot.
> 
> If you have any suggestions of learning techniques, I'd like to hear. Recommendations on youtube or whatever. If by making suggestions compromises forum rules, then send me a PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thankyou to everyone who has replied. I've only got a few minutes today. But I'm off work tomorrow and Monday. So I'll do some Googling ( dreadful word ) on Sunday, and maybe, bother the nice people at the local library on Monday.

Motivation, has always been a problem. I'm one of those who want to do everything yesterday.

Thanks again, and if any one has other suggestions, consider this thread, open.

Derek


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Quick up-date.
I've found SpanishDict , Duolingo and a third, Fulencia. Most helpful.
I really can't thank you enough. Now I know my Spanish is improving. I only need now to get to Spain and inflict it, no sorry, practice it on someone.

I know I getting a bit ahead of myself. I'm having problems with the Tu form.
If, when I have made friends, I continue not to use the Tu form. Would it appear like I'm being stand-off ish.

Derek


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

No, they'll just be amazed if you can say anything other than "Dos cervezas, por favor!"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Quick up-date.
> I've found SpanishDict , Duolingo and a third, Fulencia. Most helpful.
> I really can't thank you enough. Now I know my Spanish is improving. I only need now to get to Spain and inflict it, no sorry, practice it on someone.
> 
> ...


Not stand-offish but confusing because they will think you are talking about someone else, since the verb forms for Usted are the same as for he and she.

Persevere with tu - it's usually just a case of sticking an S on the end of the verb.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Not stand-offish but confusing because they will think you are talking about someone else, since the verb forms for Usted are the same as for he and she.
> 
> Persevere with tu - it's usually just a case of sticking an S on the end of the verb.


Thanks for that.

My real problem is obviously understanding grammar. ( thought she was my Granddad's wife. Oh dear! You can delete/ ignore that.). 
I never was the brightest bulb in the box. To busy trying to earn a few bob, even at 12. School got in the way. Maybe, if I'd paid more attention, I wouldn't still be skint at 66+.

Today's problem is the different uses of "ser". What do you do to remember the differences?

Thanks again 

Derek


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

It's really just a case of going over them over and over again until you remember them. 
It does sink in eventually. What problem are you having?




Derek H said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> My real problem is obviously understanding grammar. ( thought she was my Granddad's wife. Oh dear! You can delete/ ignore that.).
> I never was the brightest bulb in the box. To busy trying to earn a few bob, even at 12. School got in the way. Maybe, if I'd paid more attention, I wouldn't still be skint at 66+.
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm an English teacher.
I've got a uni Cambridge Advanced class.
Last week I gave them an hour of class time basically telling them you have to go over, recycle and revise what you learn.
And then, guess what?

Do it AGAIN!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Today's problem is the different uses of "ser". What do you do to remember the differences?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Derek


Oh, I get it wrong all the time - it's one of the hardest things about Spanish!

You just have to learn the rules - and the exceptions to the rules. No quick fix. But if you get it wrong it can be very confusing because it changes the meaning of what follows, e.g.

Estoy aburrido - I'm bored
Soy aburrido - I'm boring

Está listo - he is ready
Es listo - he is clever


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> My real problem is obviously understanding grammar. ( thought she was my Granddad's wife. Oh dear! You can delete/ ignore that.).
> I never was the brightest bulb in the box. To busy trying to earn a few bob, even at 12. School got in the way. Maybe, if I'd paid more attention, I wouldn't still be skint at 66+.
> ...


It takes a long time for an adult brain to get to terms with the fact that different languages process the world around us in a different way. Ser is a prime example. It's very tricky so don't expect to "get it" in a short time. Just as Spaniards struggle with_ I have worked here for three years_ (they will tend to say_ I am working / work here for 3 years_ ) you will struggle with ser and estar.
One thing I kind of like is the difference between_ está guapa_ and_ es guapa_. Look here, number 8, for the difference
Common Spanish Mistakes


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

The problem I'm having, esta dia, is which "Ser" goes where. ie 2nd or 3rd person singular or plural.

Thanks for the help and encouragement.

Hasta la vista.
Off to work now. Will probably struggle again tomorrow.
Derek


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> ...



:confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> :confused2:


Sorry, I realised I'd answered the wrong question!


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It takes a long time for an adult brain to get to terms with the fact that different languages process the world around us in a different way. Ser is a prime example. It's very tricky so don't expect to "get it" in a short time. Just as Spaniards struggle with_ I have worked here for three years_ (they will tend to say_ I am working / work here for 3 years_ ) you will struggle with ser and estar.
> One thing I kind of like is the difference between_ está guapa_ and_ es guapa_. Look here, number 8, for the difference
> Common Spanish Mistakes


Thanks again. I had a chuckle on # 3.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, I realised I'd answered the wrong question!


Forgiven. This time.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Re _Ser I think I'm going to go onto the next lesson, for the time being. Then creep up on it when it's not looking.

Derek_


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Re _Ser I think I'm going to go onto the next lesson, for the time being. Then creep up on it when it's not looking.
> 
> Derek_


_
Definitely a good tactic!

Seriously, it is sometimes a good idea to leave something you're not 100% competent with and to go back to it later.

PS. I don't really understand the difficulty you're having with 2nd and 3rd person ser, but the important thing is to communicate. If you say nothing you're not comminicating. If you say something that's not absolutely correct, but the other person understands you've Communicated, so IMHO better to something rather than nothing. Also with a person who is obvoiusly struggling with the language I don't think most Spanish people would care if you were using usted or tu as long as you weren't using abusive terms!_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Definitely a good tactic!
> 
> Seriously, it is sometimes a good idea to leave something you're not 100% competent with and to go back to it later.
> 
> PS. I don't really understand the difficulty you're having with 2nd and 3rd person ser, but the important thing is to communicate. If you say nothing you're not comminicating. If you say something that's not absolutely correct, but the other person understands you've _Communicated_, so IMHO better to something rather than nothing. Also with a person who is obvoiusly struggling with the language I don't think most Spanish people would care if you were using _usted_ or _tu_ as long as you weren't using abusive terms!


one of my groups is really struggling with other verbs which can be used like GUSTAR - they were OK with GUSTAR, but can't get their heads around other verbs working the same way

so after 3 classes concentrating on that we're giving up........ until I slip one in here & there when they aren't looking


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> one of my groups is really struggling with other verbs which can be used like GUSTAR - they were OK with GUSTAR, but can't get their heads around other verbs working the same way
> 
> so after 3 classes concentrating on that we're giving up........ until I slip one in here & there when they aren't looking


Oh deep joy ! 
I haven't got that far yet. Something else to look forward too.
Thanks for joining in this thread
Derek


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Quick update.
Tu and usted sorted ish.

Verbs ? Still a nightmare.

I will not be beaten. Thrashed, down trodden, hit around the head maybe. Beaten ? Just a bit.
Derek


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Derek H said:


> The problem I'm having, esta dia, is which "Ser" goes where. ie 2nd or 3rd person singular or plural.
> 
> Thanks for the help and encouragement.
> 
> ...


One of your problems is you are not using accents. For example _'está'_ is a verb (3rd person singular of verb_ estar_ =is) whereas '_esta_' (no accent) is an adjective =this, or a pronoun =this [one]


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> One of your problems is you are not using accents. For example _'está'_ is a verb (3rd person singular of verb_ estar_ =is) whereas '_esta_' (no accent) is an adjective =this, or a pronoun =this [one]


Just wait until you hear my accent. Spaghetti western via Norfff London.

Derek
PS. Your keyboard is different to mine.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Just wait until you hear my accent. Spaghetti western via Norfff London.
> 
> Derek
> PS. Your keyboard is different to mine.


I have a UK keyboard and just use the "alt" codes or, if I am in MS Word documents I use the keyboard shortcuts.


----------

